# SCB Sport Deck 27'



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

SCB's new model. 


Hull Type: Stepped Modified Tunnel
LOA: 27'
Beam: 102"
Power: Single or Twin Outboard

With the Sport Deck, you can load up family and friend's for fun on the bay or lake.

This Sport Deck will be powered w/ (2) Mercury Racing 300XS's.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

WOW... Thats impressive.

Let us know the numbers on the boat once its rigged


----------



## BOBBYG (Nov 17, 2006)

Very Impressive!


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Wow that thing is huge. Gona be the fastest party boat on the water.


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

I need to win the Lotto!!


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Nice boat Eric.

I can see a black boat in SCB's future, the "SPOTTED APE II"

You could load up 5-6 tournament teams on one boat.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

My team will be running this rig in the Mid Coast Guides Cup in October. We are also planning to use it as the release boat for the '09 Waterloo Rods/Speedy Stop Bash Tournament Series.

I will post progress pic's.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

HOLY SMOKES!!!! Ya'll can come up with the coolest stuff. WOW!!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Man,

The Oh Boy O' berto will never be the same LOL. Very nicely done..

Brad


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Any chance you have plans for a 16-17 foot boat?


----------



## ccp (Jan 26, 2008)

Is that storage for ski's in the floor or sometingelse?


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Need to take that bad boy to Lake Travis and run with the boys and their Fountains, Donzi's, Bajas, yada, yada, yada


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Tombo-

I have a 18' 6" bottom plug that I have in storage. It is a double stepped mod-tunnel bottom as well.

It will most likley find its way as a Stingray. The Mercury 175 Pro XS will be nasty on this little flats rocket.

I will produce it if the demand is there.



CCP-

The floor lockers are large enough to store ski's, but can be used as needed.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Stuart said:


> Need to take that bad boy to Lake Travis and run with the boys and their Fountains, Donzi's, Bajas, yada, yada, yada


In August, this boat will run in the Emerald Coast Poker Run, Destin FL.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

scb factory said:


> Tombo-
> 
> I have a 18' 6" bottom plug that I have in storage. It is a double stepped mod-tunnel bottom as well.
> 
> ...


Might have more market for something like that in Fla. Lot of interest in high performance "flats boats" down there.


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

That is just bad *****....that thing would be fun to have on Travis or Canyon, couple 1000 watts of stereo, a pedestal mount in the floor for a pole.....ahhh the visions that brings to mind lol


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

wading_fool said:


> That is just bad *****....that thing would be fun to have on Travis or Canyon, couple 1000 watts of stereo, a pedestal mount in the floor for a pole.....ahhh the visions that brings to mind lol


That's exactly what I am talking about. Work some kind of swim platform in the setup and you got yourself a Devil's Cove boat.


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Eric, What will the numbers as far as draft and running be on this sweet rig?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

wading_fool said:


> Eric, What will the numbers as far as draft and running be on this sweet rig?


Too early to say for sure on the draft on this set up. With twin outboards will obviously draft more than a single. Should run in the 8" range.

Just don't stick it...


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Good looking boat, how long till you can get one with a F-22 deck???


----------



## Hughoo222 (Aug 24, 2005)

lack of rain, sandbars, drunk frat boys running daddy's $50k ski boat without a clue....



Stuart said:


> Need to take that bad boy to Lake Travis and run with the boys and their Fountains, Donzi's, Bajas, yada, yada, yada


----------



## Shoal Time (Sep 4, 2007)

Hughoo222 said:


> ....... drunk frat boys running daddy's $50k ski boat without a clue....


Man those were the days!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TroutSniffer (Dec 5, 2005)

Hey Eric, could this boat be set up as an offshore fishing boat. Center Console, live wells ect???


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks nice!


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I can see loading up grandma and the kids for a relaxing 70mph cruise on the bay. Crash helmets for 10? LOL! 

That really is pretty cool, but I'm betting You can't touch one for 50K.


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

Gottagofishin said:


> That really is pretty cool, but I'm betting You can't touch one for 50K.


Double that atleast, I would figurre around 110-120k with the motors and the extra accessories were added!


----------



## Off Da Hook (Jul 24, 2007)

Eric,
Boat looks great. Can't wait to see it in Florida Runnig.
Billy


----------



## garyhellmann (Aug 28, 2007)

Ryan, we've gotta get this guy to build us 26 topcat with twins. Flats fishable with 4 jet boat seats. He hasnt responded to my request. Guess my moneys not green enough.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

garyhellmann said:


> Ryan, we've gotta get this guy to build us 26 topcat with twins. Flats fishable with 4 jet boat seats. He hasnt responded to my request. Guess my moneys not green enough.


Ouch, that hurt. I'm looking into it.

You know all take yo money...


----------



## garyhellmann (Aug 28, 2007)

Just clowning around. I got copper top dog sold at the end of the season if this build is possible


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm sorry to inform you Gary, but Eric can't build you that boat.....I HAVE TO HAVE ONE FIRST!!!!! You got your Topcat first, so I get the first 26 Twin 300XS Bay.....:cheers:


----------



## garyhellmann (Aug 28, 2007)

we'll see


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

We're one step closer...


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Started the rigging process. Hung the motors, and mounted wing plates and tie rod. 

This boat will be in POC for Poco Bueno fun this weekend. Maybe a quick run to Port A for a burger and back to POC for the weigh-in...


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Should be against the law to have such a fine boat. You shure have carved a niche for yourself. 

The first SCB I saw was down the street from my father, I was impressed.


----------



## Off Da Hook (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey guys I asked about a 25 or 26 footer a year ago. Still waiting to see one come out. The fun deck looks great. I may have problems keeping up in Florida. See Yall There.

Billy


----------



## bayfish08 (Mar 27, 2008)

Great looking rig. Can you center the motors with the tunnels run jack plate and go shallow.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Mobile Graphics stopped by today and applied the graghics.


----------



## BigBird737 (May 15, 2007)

thats a sweet looking rig how fast do you think it will go ?


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

Did I see you guys today, headed south outside of Port Lavaca? Pretty cool looking rig.


----------



## jdhayes (Oct 12, 2005)

Eric, great work! I was on Lake Travis at Devil's Cove this weekend, it was crazy as usual. We needed this boat!
Hayes


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

That monster looks great!! Awesome job Eric


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*Water Test 1*

All I can say is "Holly $#*!


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Shoal Time said:


> Man those were the days!!!!!!!!!!!!


LOL!


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

I bet I am not the only one to ask but can't wait to see it at speed. All I can say is you build a beautiful boat. It would not have to move in my driveway so fuel consumption is not an issue, NOT!!! Would sell my mother to put fuel in it. 

To be creative, talented and have the ability to apply your dreams. My hats off to you at SCB. 
Do you give factory "tours"? I would make the trek from Rockport just to see the process.


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

Eric,

That is one awesome looking rig. You are truly an artist for sure. I am interested to see the results of your test.


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

Saw this boat and his owner here in Victoria and had to stop and take a look. What a rig its nothing short of awesome. He said they hit 90 that day but with tweaking should hit 100. It is quite BA I feel lucky just to see the thing.


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

That is one sick machine, Sir.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Man, sorry for bringing up an old post.. but any latest on this boat SCB?


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I was thinking about that boat yesterday. I expected to see a few more.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

I don't have any recent update but did get a ride on it last year - not for the right reason though...

We blew a lower unit running from Kemah back to Matagorda in the TRS championship. I called Eric to see if he could help us out and that was the only boat he had that day. He came in it to pull us in. We saw two rooster tails and heard it coming around the corner - bad machine! He had seen a top speed of 87 that day, but I think it has been a little faster. When I was in it, we were pulling an XLR8 so no high speeds then....

The radio alone in that boat is amazing.


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

Sweet indeed!


----------

